# WSUS, computers not showing up



## nvisibl (Jul 29, 2008)

have just installed WSUS on a server connected to the domain, but I can't see any computers. search results return blank. is there something additional i need to do?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Are the clients being pointed to this server via group policy as their update server? If so, what does windowsupdate.log (in the %windir% folder on the client) say is happening?


----------



## nvisibl (Jul 29, 2008)

i didn't know about the GPO bit so i've since carried that out using these instructions:

Setting up WSUS on server 2008 and enable GPO's for client machines

My GPO is assigned to 'Desktops', which also is the computer group name in WSUS

No computers are showing up in WSUS, but when I search it returns about 10
i have about 50 computers in the domain

am i on track?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

If you have linked a GPO to the OU containing the computer objects, and that policy is applying to clients, you should start seeing clients show up within the next 24 - 72 hours. You can always go to a client, run gpupdate /force, and then run wuauclt /detectnow to force a WU detection. You can then check %windir%\windowsupdate.log to see what happened.


----------



## nvisibl (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks for the tips.. lots more have showed up this morning so it looks okay


----------



## nvisibl (Jul 29, 2008)

a couple of updates have failed on 2 clients... how do i remove the RED CIRCLE/WHITE CROSS failed icon from beside these clients? is there a way to do that without having to troubleshoot the failure?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

If you've resolved the issues that caused the errors, then they'll go back to no error status on their next checkin.


----------



## nvisibl (Jul 29, 2008)

okay, thanks


----------

